# Netzteil von MD-Player für DigiCam verwenden



## Dumm wie Brot (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich habe mir gerade gestern eine Digitalkamera (Minolta X31) gekauft. Natürlich muss man das Netzteil extra Kaufen, allerdings besitze ich einen Mini-Disc Player (Sony Net-Md irgendwas).
Auf der Kamera steht beim Netzteil-Eingang DC 3V, genau das Gleiche steht auf meinem MD-Player. Das Kabel lässt sich auch problemlos einstecken.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, würde es aber gerne da (meiner Meinung nach) das Netzteil passend ist und ich ausserdem noch 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht habe. Gibt es evt. noch etwas auf das man achten müsste ? (vielleicht mA - Wert oder sonst etwas ?).

Mfg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juli 2004)

Du liegst mit deiner Vermutung sehr Nahe - du mußt zwingend auf mA Werte achten:

 zu niedrig - Gerät läuft nicht 

 zu hoch - Gerät *könnte* beschädigt werden


----------



## SpitfireXP (25. Juli 2004)

Auch solltest du beachten, das wenn die Kamera mehr mA braucht, du evtl das Netzteil zerstörst.


----------

